

Stack Overflow for scientists - chimariko
http://sciencestack.com

======
martian
I would love to see a StackOverflow for controversial media topics, especially
focused on environmental issues. e.g.

"What is the evidence for global warming?"

"What are the benefits and costs of recycling? Is it actually better for the
environment?"

These are difficult questions with complex science behind them, and I think
many people feel lost in coming up with legitimate answers.

~~~
camccann
_I think many people feel lost in coming up with legitimate answers._

I suspect many people are _completely uninterested_ in coming up with
legitimate answers. They already have the answer they want, and look to
science only as a source of arguments to justify their conclusion. And for
very politically charged issues, chances are the anti-scientific partisans
will massively outnumber the scientists, which would be fatal for a community-
driven site.

------
caddr
Is it just me or does it seem that all these exchange sites are creating some
really horrible color schemes in an attempt to appear unique?

~~~
sleekflux
The color shceme on Science Stack is the standard one Stack Exchange framework
comes with.

------
ottbot
I think the idea would be fun, but I'm afraid this will ultimately turn into
just "HomeworkStack".

~~~
wgj
I think HomeworkStack would be a runaway hit.

~~~
ottbot
No doubt it would!

